# New spin on an old joke



## Thumper (Nov 4, 2002)

Vlastan decided to take a vacation. He booked himself on a Caribbean cruise and proceeded to have the time of his life at least for a while. Unfortunately, a hurricane came unexpectedly, the ship went down and was lost instantly.

Vlastan found himself swept up on the shore of an island with no other people, no supplies, nothing. Only bananas and coconuts.

Used to four-star hotels, Vlastan had no idea what to do. So for the next six months he ate bananas, drank coconut juice, longed for his TT and his old life, and fixed his gaze at the sea, hoping to spot a rescue ship.

The months dragged by until one day, as he was lying on the beach, he spotted movement out of the corner of his eye. It was a rowing boat, and in it was the most gorgeous woman he had ever seen. She rowed up to him. In disbelief, he asked her: "Where did you come from? How did you get here?"

"I rowed from the other side of the island," she said, "I landed here when my cruise ship sank."

"Amazing," said Vlastan, "I didn't know anyone else had survived. How many of you are there? You were really lucky to have a rowing boat washed up with you."

"There's only me," she said, "and the rowing boat didn't wash up; nothing did."

He was confused, "Then how did you get the rowing boat?"

"Oh simple," replied the woman, "I made it out of raw material that I found on the island. I wove the bottom from palm tree branches and the sides and
stern came from a eucalyptus tree."

"But, but, that's impossible," stuttered Vlastan. "You had no tools or hardware -- how did you manage?"

"Oh that was no problem," the woman said, "On the south side of the island there is a very unusual strata of alluvial rock. I found that if I fired it to a certain temperature in my kiln, it melted into forgeable ductile iron. I used that for tools, and used the tools to make the hardware. But enough of that. Where do you live?"

Sheepishly Vlastan confessed that he had been sleeping on the beach the whole time.

"Well, let's row over to my place, then," she said. After a few minutes of rowing she docked the boat at a small wharf. As Vlastan looked onto shore, he nearly fell out of the boat. Before him was a stone wall leading to an exquisite bungalow painted in blue and white. While the woman tied up the rowing boat with an expertly woven hemp rope, Vlastan could only stare ahead, dumbstruck.

As they walked into the house, she said casually, "It's not much, but I call it home. Sit down please; would you like to have a drink?"

"No, no, thank you," he said, still dazed, "I can't take any more coconut juice."

"It's not coconut juice," the woman replied. "I have a still. How about a pina colada?"

Trying to hide his continued amazement, Vlastan accepted, and they sat down on her couch to talk.

After they had exchanged their stories, the woman announced, "I'm going to slip into something more comfortable. Would you like to take a shower and
shave? There is a razor in the cabinet in the bathroom."

No longer questioning anything, Vlastan went into the bathroom. There in the cabinet was a razor made from a bone handle. Two shells honed to a hollow-ground edge were fastened to its tip, inside a swivel mechanism.

"This woman is amazing," he mused. "What next?"

When he returned, the woman greeted him wearing nothing but vines -strategically positioned -- and smelling faintly of gardenias. She beckoned for him to sit down next to her.

"Tell me," she began suggestively, slithering closer to him, "We've been out here for a very long time. You've been so lonely. There's something I'm sure
you really feel like doing right now, something you have been longing for all these months? You know...."

She stared into his eyes.

He couldn't believe what he was hearing: "You mean.....," replied Vlastan ...........................
>
>
>
"I can access the TT Forum from here?"

;D ;D


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

[smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Nice one [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ho, ho, ho  ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Superb - not sure when I'll stop crying with laughter!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

WONDERFUL , new it was coming but it was fantasic again in the end ! (said the actor to the bishop!)

Trouble is old friend...you know that this means HE [smiley=devil.gif]will be around...

I'm off sharpish .


----------



## Thumper (Nov 4, 2002)

> Trouble is old friend...you know that this means HE Â [smiley=devil.gif]will be around...
























*Bring it on !!*


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2003)

> WONDERFUL , new it was coming but it was fantasic again in the end ! (said the actor to the bishop!)
> 
> Trouble is old friend...you know that this means HE Â [smiley=devil.gif]will be around...
> 
> I'm off sharpish .


yep.. and I was never here either... : :


----------



## Thumper (Nov 4, 2002)

> Trouble is old friend...you know that this means HE [smiley=devil.gif]will be around...
> 
> I'm off sharpish .





> yep.. and I was never here either... Â : :


What are ya Â ?,







or


----------

